# Looksmax.org vs Lookism.net



## NormieKilla (Feb 21, 2019)

Here's why Looksmax.org must be the ultimate reference pertaining to the looks issue and lookism in general. PSL has not only become obsolete but it is vapid as fuck.

1. We mainly discuss about the main theme of this site, whereas PSL has become polluted by shitposters and trolls since the last few years.

2. When someone ask to be rated, he gets credit on his good features and advices on what to be improved instead of massively calling him a subhuman.

3. Our database and flux is pretty ok here while it's nearly impossible to keep a thread on the 1st page of the shitty advice forum before it gets dragged to previous pages within hours.

4. Less hate toward "ethnics", more harmony within the community.

5. People here are glad to see someone ascending, while people over there want you to remain as miserable as they are.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 21, 2019)

PSL and pretty much every other incelosphere space has gone to complete shit. This, along with r/blackpillscience, is the only half decent place left.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 21, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> PSL and pretty much every other incelosphere space has gone to complete shit. This, along with r/blackpillscience, is the only half decent place left.


> l*ddit


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > l*ddit


This.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > l*ddit





Bluepill said:


> This.



Blackpill science is a good source for blackpilled studies though. The rest of the site is complete shit though, including braincels. Especially since the new faggot mods filtered almost every word so no interesting posts are being made anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 21, 2019)

This place is ×100 times better than that cesspool data mining shitfest. We can have actual discussions here


----------



## Coping (Feb 21, 2019)

Lookism.net has a lot of good info about aesthetics and surgeries tho this site is more beginner level when it comes to that stuff


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 21, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Blackpill science is a good source for blackpilled studies though. The rest of the site is complete shit though, including braincels. Especially since the new faggot mods filtered almost every word so no interesting posts are being made anymore.


Don't mind me. I'm only triggering @Ritalincel knowing he doesn't like Reddit maymays.


----------



## qwep (Feb 21, 2019)

Why do you care about a website that you dont use


----------



## androidcel (Feb 21, 2019)

lookism mogs this site imo.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 21, 2019)

androidcel said:


> lookism mogs this site imo.


Faggot stfu


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

androidcel said:


> lookism mogs this site imo.


do you like the bbc threads that much?


----------



## SHARK (Feb 22, 2019)

Lookism used to have very good threads and they deserve credit for being the first to understand the importance of looks and pinpoint exactly what makes guys good looking. I wondered for years what was wrong with my face and couldn’t put a finger on it, and when I discovered lookism I couldn’t believe I found a website that perfectly addressed my problem. They have some good stuff today but for the most part it’s inactive, slow as fuck, and just undisputed replies.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Lookism used to have very good threads and they deserve credit for being the first to understand the importance of looks and pinpoint exactly what makes guys good looking. I wondered for years what was wrong with my face and couldn’t put a finger on it, and when I discovered lookism I couldn’t believe I found a website that perfectly addressed my problem. They have some good stuff today but for the most part it’s inactive, slow as fuck, and just undisputed replies.


tbh they have the OG sciences from years ago, i would hate it if it goes down.
now the forum is a spergfest after everyone good left.


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> spergfest


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 22, 2019)

Lookism is for male feminists tbh


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Lookism is for male feminists tbh


Cease this spam or I'll ban you


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I'll ban you


Free me


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Free me


Am I still the top posting on incels.is i have 23,000 on my Kointo account


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

jfl @ even comparing them to begin with


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Am I still the top posting on incels.is i have 23,000 on my Kointo account


Yes bro, I’m coming for you though. 

Still #1 from your grave. That’s impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Yes bro, I’m coming for you though.
> 
> Still #1 from your grave. That’s impressive.


Yesh I larped as a 27 y/o neet while phone posting all day in class last year. FUCK HOMOWORK MOM


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yesh I larped as a 27 y/o neet while phone posting all day in class last year. FUCK HOMOWORK MOM


srs?
btw


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yesh I larped as a 27 y/o neet while phone posting all day in class last year. FUCK HOMOWORK MOM


You were 14 when you signed up..

I barely understood what a vagina was when I was 14 tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> You were 14 when you signed up..
> 
> I barely understood what a vagina was when I was 14 tbh.


I went into bed with my childhood friend and felt her vagina a little bit when I was 5 i think. Us zoomers grow up so fast.


----------



## Coping (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I went into bed with my childhood friend and felt her vagina a little bit when I was 5 i think. Us zoomers grow up so fast.


You should’ve fucked her p in v


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Coping said:


> You should’ve fucked her p in v


I didn't know that was a thing at that age lol


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I went into bed with my childhood friend and felt her vagina a little bit when I was 5 i think. Us zoomers grow up so fast.


Jelly


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Jelly


Donut

Homer

Odyssey

Assassins Creed Odyssey

You just proved im a gamer




My actual door


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 22, 2019)

Lookism:
Slow ass server
Bad design
Cancer people


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Lookism:
> Slow ass server
> Bad design
> Cancer people


And they negged me


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 22, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Lookism is for male feminists tbh


t. soy cuck


Psychonaut said:


> Am I still the top posting on incels.is i have 23,000 on my Kointo account


Yes bro


Insomniac said:


> Still #1 from your grave. That’s impressive.


graves me


Felix97 said:


> Cancer people


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. soy cuck
> 
> Yes bro
> 
> ...


No man


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 22, 2019)

*　*


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> *　*


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Chadpreet


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> *　*


olw iq


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 22, 2019)

Lookism is just racist shit posting bullshit. Guys constantly looking for ways to disprove looks theory to save their pride. Those dudes are legit the ER weirdos the media talks about.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 22, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Lookism is just racist shit posting bullshit.* Guys constantly looking for ways to disprove looks theory to save their pride.* Those dudes are legit the ER weirdos the media talks about.



Spot on. Almost all of them cope with "Just be NT and low inhib" and then when you call them out on their bullshit they gang up on you and shame you for being "autistic" "black and white" and "low IQ"


----------



## fobos (Feb 22, 2019)

Lookism is dead


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 22, 2019)

not liking lookism is cope tbh. i like both looksmax and lookism. to me they're just different kind of sites for diff. auidence. lookism is fucking autistic/weird, but ngl they have the most hardcore/realistic theories out of any looks/incel sites from what i've observed thats actually applicable irl. that, assuming, you can see through the spergfest


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 22, 2019)

Hope this site deosent become lookism tbh


----------



## Autist (Feb 22, 2019)

It's good if you look through the olderposts. Now it's just crisick LARP and undisputed with his generic posts.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 22, 2019)

Autist said:


> It's good if you look through the olderposts. Now it's just crisick LARP and undisputed with his generic posts.



Lookism has been cancer since mid-late 2016 tbh. The first full year of lookism was the golden age.


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 22, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Lookism deserve credit for being the first to understand the importance of looks and pinpoint exactly what makes guys good looking.



Lookism was not the first site to uncover looks theory as a whole. I also want to add that more or less all the theories we preach on PSL sites these days were made between 2011 and 2014 on Puahate - many of them by the user Colez and the user who actually started spouting looks theory was named HitQuit.


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 22, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Lookism was not the first site to uncover looks theory as a whole. I also want to add that more or less all the theories we preach on PSL sites these days were made between 2011 and 2014 on Puahate - many of them by the user Colez and the user who actually started spouting looks theory was named HitQuit.



Those two deserve plaques in the Niche Internet Hall of Fame.


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 22, 2019)

There are also some PSL knowledge esp. regarding to plastic surgery of the face which stem from the site missjfacialplasticsurgery which have been active for over 10 years as we speak. People on Puahate used that site back in the days to gather information about the various surgeries.


----------



## SHARK (Feb 22, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> There are also some PSL knowledge esp. regarding to plastic surgery of the face which stem from the site missjfacialplasticsurgery which have been active for over 10 years as we speak. People on Puahate used that site back in the days to gather information about the various surgeries.


How big was sluthate's user base? And was sluthate and puahate the same website or different?


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 22, 2019)

SHARK said:


> How big was sluthate's user base? And was sluthate and puahate the same website or different?


Sluthate (now redpilltalk) is Puahate just under a different name. Puahate was closed down in 2014 after the Isla Vista killings because Elliot had posted a couple of times on the site so it was closed and Sluthate was created shortly afterwards to be it's successor.

Sluthates userbase was quite big in the sites "prime years" which were 2014-2015. There were around 70-80 online at the daily peak in those years. After mid 2015 the site pretty much died down because people absolutely hated that there were no restrictions on how big the signatures on the site could be and the server was slow and unstable as fuck. More or less all of the active users migrated to Lookism.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 22, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Those dudes are legit the ER weirdos the media talks about.


It's true,if u look at ERs posts on bodybuilding.com or puahate.com they read just like any response you get from a lookism shitcunt.


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> It's true,if u look at ERs posts on bodybuilding.com or puahate.com they read just like any response you get from a lookism shitcunt.



Most of the people on Lookism are just LARPing, they don't actually believe half of the stupid shit they say


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> It's true,if u look at ERs posts on bodybuilding.com or puahate.com they read just like any response you get from a lookism shitcunt.


I thought all places would be like that. Glad there are other places. Even if they become 8-10s they'd still fail. Crazy can been seen.


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 22, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> It's true,if u look at ERs posts on bodybuilding.com or puahate.com they read just like any response you get from a lookism shitcunt.


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 23, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Sluthate (now redpilltalk) is Puahate just under a different name. Puahate was closed down in 2014 after the Isla Vista killings because Elliot had posted a couple of times on the site so it was closed and Sluthate was created shortly afterwards to be it's successor.
> 
> Sluthates userbase was quite big in the sites "prime years" which were 2014-2015. There were around 70-80 online at the daily peak in those years. After mid 2015 the site pretty much died down because people absolutely hated that there were no restrictions on how big the signatures on the site could be and the server was slow and unstable as fuck. More or less all of the active users migrated to Lookism.


Sluthate died more around the mid to late 2016.


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Feb 23, 2019)

didnt read

this site / incels .stupid is years behind psl


----------



## FUCK MY LIFE (Feb 23, 2019)

keep deluding urself into thinking this site is good. this site and incels.is is lightyears behind PSL knowledge. 
u are all bluepilled monkeys


----------



## Jaded (Feb 23, 2019)

FUCK MY LIFE said:


> keep deluding urself into thinking this site is good. this site and incels.is is lightyears behind PSL knowledge.
> u are all bluepilled monkeys


dog woof woof


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 23, 2019)

FUCK MY LIFE said:


> u are all bluepilled monkeys


t. soy cuck


----------



## Mewcel (Feb 23, 2019)

Lookism has some excellent old mewing threads


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 23, 2019)

Who is the phaggot DDoSing lookism???

Also JFL @ thinking this site is better than Lookism, you guys don't even have gifs :cage:


----------



## NormieKilla (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sad to say that this site has become almost as shitty as lookism


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 5, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I'm sad to say that this site has become almost as shitty as lookism


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> shitty


----------

